# Vic's peach custurd debacle



## Munro31 (10/11/20)

Hi guys
I got a recipe from Vaping with Vic on YT:
TFA Bavarian cream 4%
CAP vanilla custard 6%
TFA sweet cream 1%
TFA peach 2%
TFA Strawberry 2%
After steeping the recomended 4 weeks it does have a custard taste, I dont taste and fruits and its got a bad aftertaste, like to much egg at the end, its very unpleasant! I mixed it again, made sure all my mixing gear is clean, did shake it during steeping for 4 weeks and its exactly the same, kak! Please can somebody help with where I am going wrong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

Maybe split your base liquid in half, mix your Vanilla Custard portion with base liquids in one bottle, Mix the rest of the flavors with base liquids in another bottle... let the two mixtures both stand for a week at least before adding them together, then let it steep for the suggested period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (10/11/20)

T


Munro31 said:


> Hi guys
> I got a recipe from Vaping with Vic on YT:
> TFA Bavarian cream 4%
> CAP vanilla custard 6%
> ...


TFA Peach and TFA Strawberry are not great. Try TFA Strawberry *Ripe* rather and drop the peach for a nice strawberry custard - up the Strawberry Ripe to 4% and add some sweetener at 0.5%. No need to steep for 4 weeks lol. Just steep a few days and you should have a great juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (10/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Maybe split your base liquid in half, mix your Vanilla Custard portion with base liquids in one bottle, Mix the rest of the flavors with base liquids in another bottle... let the two mixtures both stand for a week at least before adding them together, then let it steep for the suggested period.


I will try that, should also be easier to pinpoint where the taste is coming from, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (10/11/20)

Munro31 said:


> I will try that, should also be easier to pinpoint where the taste is coming from, thanks


Do a finger taste test after mixing. If it tastes kak right after mixing then no amount of steeping will make it taste good lol. It must be good off the bat and only improve from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (10/11/20)

Vapington said:


> T
> 
> TFA Peach and TFA Strawberry are not great. Try TFA Strawberry *Ripe* rather and drop the peach for a nice strawberry custard - up the Strawberry Ripe to 4% and add some sweetener at 0.5%. No need to steep for 4 weeks lol. Just steep a few days and you should have a great juice.


I have tried the strawberry ripe as well, Im starting to think Im mixing to much custard in and should drop that a bit. I left it for so long as I was hoping it needed to mellow out as that is the recommended time, but it never goes away


----------



## Nova69 (10/11/20)

Hi 
I would drop the custard to 3-4% and sweet cream to 0%.The custard an bav together would be good enough for my taste.
Bav cream 0.7% or less 
I dont like tfa peach too much of a green taste or earthy whichever it is.I prefer tfa juicy peach not sure if it will work with strawberry.
Not much help but maybe try that or wait for the experience mixers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (10/11/20)

Nova69 said:


> Hi
> I would drop the custard to 3-4% and sweet cream to 0%.The custard an bav together would be good enough for my taste.
> Bav cream 0.7% or less
> I dont like tfa peach too much of a green taste or earthy whichever it is.I prefer tfa juicy peach not sure if it will work with strawberry.
> Not much help but maybe try that or wait for the experience mixers


No actually it helps a lot, I will try all those to first get a good tasting custard then I can build from there. Im just getting frustrated and being male, that means my brain stops

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

